# Speed Up Internet



## saROMan (Sep 18, 2004)

I hav resently braught a new POstpaid conn from BSNL ....

SO the prob is in the task ba it shows that connected at 115.2 kbps  
but in reality when i d/l some thing it shows only 3/4 kbps /sec ....so is some thing wrong w my PC/Connection? is there any way i can chern out more bandwidth from my existing connection ????i have heard that bandwidth meter is one such soft .....but donno where to find it..(


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 18, 2004)

the 115.2 kbps is in reality 115.2 kilo *bits* per second.

divide it by 8 to get the actual speed in kilo*bytes* per second.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2004)

u can check ur bandwidth at www.cnet.com
they have a bandwidth meter...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 18, 2004)

There is probably a problem with your  PC coz I had similar problems with my dial-up earlier..


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Sep 18, 2004)

Same here !
Reinstall your modem drivers !


----------



## saROMan (Sep 18, 2004)

hey dhaval & nikhil
i have a HSP 56 micro modem(InBuilt).........and it took me heck lot of efforts  approx 12 hrs to install trouble shoot try..try...try..............
to get connected..and now i cant afford to go thru same process again
..BTW will try the cnet way....


----------



## saROMan (Sep 18, 2004)

BTW cnet shows its 25.9 K


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Sep 18, 2004)

O.K. Wishing you lick


----------



## theraven (Sep 18, 2004)

115.2 is just displayed speed
its not even the actual speed
see ur modem manual to insert the AT string for actualy speed
which will be 56.6 kbps or less
and yes thats kilo BITS per second
explaination as busyanuj gave


----------



## Writankar panja (Sep 18, 2004)

AFTER ALL THIS IN INDIA SERVERS BUILT UP OF PENTIUM PROCESSORS.DONT EXCEPT MORE THAN THAT SPEED USING A NORMAL CONNECTION.


----------



## atool (Sep 18, 2004)

a small software called webrocket can enhance connect sppeed by approx 10%...look for it as i dont hv url to download it...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey before you tear your machine appart do the folloing
1. put a tele on the line dial a no say 2 (only) listen atentivly with the mouth piece cuped with your hand . If you hear any sound it indicates a bad line maybe a old drop wire (line connecting the BSNL DP(Distribution Point) and your place. get the wire replaced try to reduce the wire length bt effecient routing of the wire.
2. what is the OS you use ?
3. i use the BSNL 499/- tele and connection and connect at 40-48 Kbps and get a download speed on an averager of 5KBps( 6KB when it is 3 am) so this is the max limit you will able toget.
4. Update your drivers and scan your PC for ad ware these pgms hogg your BW.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 19, 2004)

can anyone tell how it is possible to connect at a speed of 115 kbps on bsnl dial up connection
it can be connected only 46/48 bps maximum


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 19, 2004)

It's impossible...

The connection speeds depends on the (ISP) Server you are using....


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 19, 2004)

No the connection speed does not depend on the isp server yes the download speed does depend on the isp server. All point to point protcall (in this case PPP) use a LCP (Link control protocal) phase when the connection is being negotiated, which is end to end is between the two modems one at the user end at the other at the isp side the connection speed is negotiated between these two devices and depend on their setting and ofcourse the condition of the communication media which in this case is the telephone lines.


----------



## Maverick340 (Sep 19, 2004)

I heard that on indian telephone lines u can get a max upto 13 kilo bytes per second on a dial up!Is That true??


----------



## demoninside (Sep 20, 2004)

It might be more haven't u heard about
ISDN
DIAS
ADSl
all work on Telephone lines
but on dial up it's never more then 50kbps connectivity
so 50/8=6.  Kb dl is MAX


----------



## amistik (Sep 20, 2004)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> No the connection speed does not depend on the isp server yes the download speed does depend on the isp server. All point to point protcall (in this case PPP) use a LCP (Link control protocal) phase when the connection is being negotiated, which is end to end is between the two modems one at the user end at the other at the isp side the connection speed is negotiated between these two devices and depend on their setting and ofcourse the condition of the communication media which in this case is the telephone lines.



BSNL uses Cisco AS5300 Access server. Which incorporates 60 modem per slot (max) and max speed is 56kbps. So you can not get more than this by any means. You may use compression technique but it allows you to increase 10 percent or less. If the download speed (avarage) is 3.5 KB per second (using any download manager) then your modem connection speed is very good. Generaly 115 kbps shows COM port speed.


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 20, 2004)

heck I am on cable broadband and I can barely get 1K a sec.. I wonder what kind of connection India has with the outside world. Do they have any land line fiber connections to like Singapore? I know asiaglobal crossing was in the process to connecting Singapore with under sea fiber via hong Kong and japan. If the entire Indian community is using that 1 sat link, Its no wonder most of us cant get any speed. I know a few years ago I used to get good speeds of over 100K-200KB/sec when chennai connected to Singapore in the early mornings. But it seemed they only did that for a few hours every morning and they seemed to have dropped it due to cost.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 21, 2004)

can anyone tell how it is possible to connect at a speed of 115 kbps on bsnl dial up connection 
it can be connected only 46/48 bps maximum

Sorry for utting this question again


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 21, 2004)

"46/48 bps maximum" there is something seriously wrong with your connection or have you forgoten a 'k'


----------



## amistik (Sep 21, 2004)

You never get such speed over analogue line. Go for ISDN BRI connection. Or if avilable go for DIAS. Then onlu u can get 64/128 kbps.

Or one thing you can do. If you have two phone line then use them both using modem. Windows 2000 and later have this feature to connect internet with multiple line.


----------



## id10t (Sep 22, 2004)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> can anyone tell how it is possible to connect at a speed of 115 kbps on bsnl dial up connection
> it can be connected only 46/48 bps maximum
> 
> Sorry for utting this question again


that 115 kbps is not the speed at which you have connected with BSNL rather it is the speed of your serial port.


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 23, 2004)

the best thing to do is get the mtnl unlimited internet conection plan for two telephone lines... get 2 modems... and woah cool internet dowloads!!!! i did try it.. and it was way better.... than connection for a single line.. but  then one of my line was a normal line so didn`t use it often... cause i got a phone bill of 1k and oh my my was dc for 5 days cause we didn`t pay the phone bill...hehehehehe
but still it  was fun...while it lasted...
oh i have a 10 year old 33.6K modem and get speeds of around 3.6 to 4.3 at night...  it ain`t bad what say people???
and oh do any of the internet speed increase progams do any good..
 can u guys tell me about the mtnl server... if possible.
thanks..
and oh what`s the best bit torrent program... can you tell me.. i use azereus... which else is good..


----------



## techiways (Sep 28, 2004)

*Tips*

I get around 52 kbbs in off-peak time and 44 kbbs in peak hours on my BSNL dialup.

The connection speed in based on various factors. Some are below

1. ISP's Bandwidth

2. The remote network you are connected to

3. Traffic on the internet

4. Mode of connection (Wireless, Fiber optic, Copper)

5. Date flow 

6. Packet loss while tranmitting date through various gateways untill end point

7. Network sharing (If you are sharing the same internet connection with several computers on your LAN)

Remember that, Your computer configuration has no effect over the Internet Speed. Ex: If you use a p4 or an p1... The connection speed will remain  the same.

For better speed, try using a proxy server which is located in your ISP's network. You can find such proxies from several online sites. Do note, usage of such proxies will not warrent any security over your date transmission and you will also be exhibited to privacy problems.

You can measure the Data flow / Internet Speed / Date loss and etc using software's such as DU meter and Netmeter.


----------



## demoninside (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey can any buddy tell me how to use two modems in the most efficent manner
coz when i did it it wasn't very usefull just get a very littel upgrade


----------



## theraven (Oct 3, 2004)

theres a post on it already ..
anyways just bridge ur connections from "Network Connections"
select them both .. right click => bridge


----------



## ashish_dsc (Oct 4, 2004)

*bandwidth connection*

try this link to test ur speed:-

www.bandwidthconnection.com/speedtest


----------



## ice (Oct 4, 2004)

Its not a problem, its just the way windows shows it.

Let it be... Its the port speed.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 4, 2004)

What is your modem speed?


----------



## demoninside (Oct 4, 2004)

raven couldn't find that can give me link pls


----------



## theraven (Oct 4, 2004)

o ur relyin on my reply 
well my experience with it was with broadband
tho i suggested it to someone and was said it worked with dial up
so just goto control panel => network connections
select ur 2 dialup connections ... and right click ... and select bridge connections
this should be simple enuff dude ... try it out ..


----------



## demoninside (Oct 5, 2004)

k got it dude actually i was having more questions so i asked u that 
should i shoot those here??????
i think i shouldn't so asked .
any way thanx a lot.


----------



## theraven (Oct 5, 2004)

well if its a completely different i would be better if u posted a new thread 
lemme know if it works tho


----------

